# Leaving A Puppy/Dog Alone For More Than 16 Hours A Day?



## LaRen616

What do you guys think about someone leaving their puppy/dog home alone for 16+ hours a day?

IMO I believe it is unfair to the dog, even if you love the dog it is not fair to them to be alone for more than 16 hours a day. Even if you put them in doggy day care or have a dog walker come by it isn't you spending time with your dog, someone else is and it's not the same. I think the best thing to do is to rehome the puppy/dog to a family that can spend more time with it. 

What do you think?


----------



## Whiteshepherds

I think dogs can adapt to a lot of different circumstances, it would depend on what's happening the other 8 hours a day, how the time periods are broken up, is the owner sleeping during part of those 16 hours etc.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Totally unfair! Especially for a pup...... I read what the boy put eariler about leaving his puppy at home for 20 hours??? And was wanting to get another puppy. I don't think that's a good idea. Also I agree with what you replied with. I think he needs to look into getting a walker or day care for his puppy. That way the puppy can get exercise and attention.


----------



## PupperLove

I think it is completley unfair, and if I had to leave my dogs alone for 16 hours per day on a regular basis I would re-home them. 16-17 hours is all I really care to stay awake per day. So if I was gone for 16 hours, that would leave about 1 hour tops for play time, then I would go back to bed. That's totally unfair- the dog would be cheated of life!


----------



## Jax08

I don't think this is a black and white question. What is going on during these 16 hours? Are people working 16 hours and then coming home? Is 8 hours of sleep included in the 16 hours?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

If 8 (or so) of those hours are me sleeping in the house with the dog crated beside me.

And the other 8 (or so) are me having to work to pay the bills to afford to have a home and dog.

With the OTHER 8 hours spend with the pup out and about in the house, training, hiking, biking, canoeing, socializing, playing ball, visiting......

Then I say that's a perfect mix and I've raised 4 happy healthy dogs that way!


----------



## chicagojosh

no one is voting? lol

I don't think it's black and white. It is of course not ideal for a dog. but as white shepherd mentioned...what is going on the other 8 hours? If MOST of the other 8 hours are spent with the dog, then it may be ok...why?...cause dogs sleep about 12 hours a day anyway.

in terms of a super young puppy...no way. but an older "puppy" or an adult dog, especially with daycare and dogwalks, it could work.

my 10 month old is essential "alone" 16 hours a day. I work 8 and sleep for maybe 7. when i am home he gets walks, fetch, flirt pole, training, cuddles etc. but the reality of life is we all have to go to work and sleep. he is not crated at night, but is during the day...


----------



## Klamari

I think it would also depend on how many 16-hour days in a row, or how many days in a week. If you only work 2 days a week, 16-hr days, you can get a dog walker or look into a daycare for those days. And then the other 5 days of the week you have all day to spend quality time with your dog. I think that would be fine as long as the pup isn't alone, in a crate for 16 hours in a row with no chance to get out or go potty.


----------



## LaRen616

Jax08 said:


> I don't think this is a black and white question. What is going on during these 16 hours? Are people working 16 hours and then coming home? Is 8 hours of sleep included in the 16 hours?


I dont really consider sleeping as leaving the puppy/dog alone.

I'll use an example...... there is a post on this forum about a guy/girl that leaves his/her puppy/dog alone and outside for 20 hours. He/she only spends 4 hours with the puppy/dog.


----------



## we4elves

I agree with MaggieRoseLee


----------



## Runswithdogs

I don't consider a dog sleeping in a crate in the same room with his family as being "alone." Healthy dogs sleep up to 17 hours a day. If 8-10 of those hours are while the owner is at work, and another 7-8 with the owner when the owner is sleeping, and the pup gets all the other time to hang out, play, train, hike, adventure with their person, that's perfectly fine.
I think anything over 10 hours a day alone at home (on a regular basis) is not kind to the pup, not to mention that most can't hold their bladders that long. We waited so long to get a dog because for a couple of years, both of us regularly worked 12 hours/day plus part of a weekend, and there was no way we would have had the energy to give a dog enough energy, stimulation, and attention during the leftover hours.


----------



## PaddyD

Is the dog healthy? Is the dog 'happy'? A dog's life consists of waiting, sleeping, eating, pooping and, if he/she is well cared for, exercise and companionship.
If the first 2 questions are answered affirmatively then what else matters?
A dog won't be healthy or happy without enough love, exercise, training and good food for HIS/HER needs ........ and that depends on the dog. Some dogs are low maintenance and some are German Shepherds.


----------



## Lilie

I think that a young puppy developes a lot of it's personality in those first few months. It is important to have as much interaction with it as possible. 

I know that if I'm away from the house for 16 hours - I wouldn't be worth much when I got home, and would not be a willing partner in play/training. I'd be dead. 

An older or mature dog who does not require as much attention, only needs a walk in the evening and is perfectly happy to be sitting next to you on the couch while you watch TV or nap, then I think that is a different thing. But a young dog requires a lot more of your time.

For an old lady like me, I'm only good for a bout 16 hours a day and then it's all down hill for me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

> For an old lady like me, I'm only good for a bout 16 hours a day and then it's all down hill for me.


Lilie, LMBO^^^^

I wouldn't consider overnite/bedtime as leaving a dog alone. 16 hours in a day, if you are gone from 6am until 10pm, is definately not fair to any dog left in a crate.

Now if you have doggy day care, have a petsitter come in two-3 times within that 16 hour period, I wouldn't feel so bad about it. But leaving a dog like the hours I stated above, I would consider cruel.


----------



## LaRen616

JakodaCD OA said:


> Lilie, LMBO^^^^
> 
> I wouldn't consider overnite/bedtime as leaving a dog alone. 16 hours in a day, if you are gone from 6am until 10pm, is definately not fair to any dog left in a crate.
> 
> Now if you have doggy day care, have a petsitter come in two-3 times within that 16 hour period, I wouldn't feel so bad about it. But leaving a dog like the hours I stated above, I would consider cruel.


Tell me what you think about this please
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../144172-introducing-new-puppy-my-old-one.html​


----------

